
Ask HN: What do your programming notebook entries look like? - runandrew
There have been many posts of what medium to take programming notes in, but I am more curious about what people&#x27;s notes actually look like. What things do you find useful to keep? How do you organize the material inside each entry? Any actual examples would be amazing!<p>I&#x27;ve come to realize the benefits of notetaking, and I have started to do it myself. But right now I have entries by day in which I keep notes from any project in, and it ends up looking like an unorganized brain dump and something not really useful in the future.<p>Thanks for the info!
======
SkyLinx
I haven't kept any programming notes for years now, everything is just a quick
search away when I need it...

